# Warm Water Wade



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

My beautiful bamboo rod needed a fishing trip, so I headed out to the river for some warm water wading. There are many good shallow areas with hard gravel bottoms on the San Marcos river. Usually you can fish the deep holes and cuts where fish love to hang out. 

Lately the fish have been on the small size, but some of the most brilliant colors you have ever seen. 

Poppers have been hot, and the bead head nymphs are irresistible. The Slump Buster has also been a dependable fly. 

Let's go fishing


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Your the man Mike!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

nice pics, well done.


----------



## vasculardude (Aug 3, 2011)

i never thought about it much but is the picture of the horsetail bamboo the same that is used for poles? if so, how is it "cured" or "hardened"? neat pics:question:


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

vasculardude said:


> i never thought about it much but is the picture of the horsetail bamboo the same that is used for poles? if so, how is it "cured" or "hardened"? neat pics:question:


The plant pictured is "Equisetum", or horsetail. Used by settlers to scrub their dishes. It is the only surviving specie of the genus. Their used to be dense forests, now only found in fossil remains, many in coal deposits.

There are native bamboo, or "river cane" plants along the river. I will try to get a photo.

Much of the bamboo, used for fly rods, comes from China.


----------



## Cable (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful photos


----------

